# Hobby Owners Manual available (Alkoven, 600, 700 series)



## lebuski

Thanks to Raynipper, i now have an English copy of the owners manual covering my Hobby 750. I would like to pass on the courtesy Ray has shown me by passing on a copy of the manual to other owners of this vehicle. The manual covers the van built on the Fiat Ducato version 2 (pre-face lift) 1999-2003 but may have limited use to other owners. 
Let me know 
John


----------



## jenniedream

Have PM'd you John. Would really like to understand what I'm doing wrong cos I can't do anything right til I have made countless errors. Would be great to understand the words!!


----------



## lebuski

Hi Jennie

Have PM'd you

John


----------



## jenniedream

What a star you are John!!
I have 2 xsatnavs, 2 computers, wi-fi etc on board and I still need a manual cos I have to google the German from the manual to translate and I am often on the move.


----------



## Lindalou

Hi John
We have just bought a 2001 750...our first MH!! Would really appreciate a copy of the manual and any personal advice you have to offer.
Regards
Linda


----------



## napoleon

Hi John. Have just joined the site and picked up on your thread. We own a 1998 Hobby 750 FMse and wondered if you had anything on this model?
Would be eternally grateful as I find the German translation tricky to say the least.
Thanks in anticipation either way
napoleon 8O


----------



## mollymerc

*English manual for 2001 Hobby 650fse*

Hi could you let me know where to get a copy of an English manual for 2001 Hobby 650 fse. 
Thanks Geoff


----------



## Bobmarley3

Mollymerc - we have same model but from 2006 - and do have manuals though not sure if they will help with a 2001 model. MrsBob


----------



## Westkirby01

Hello.

Your offer is indeed generous.

Please consider posting the manual in Resouces/Useful downloads/manual for other members to get easy acess. It would save you receiving numerous requests for sending of the manual. If you were unavailable then a member could get to read the manual immediately.

Regards


----------



## jackeen

Got my Hobby T600 FC (2006) in Germany & did'nt realize the manual was in German until I got home. Asked at our local Ford agent to get me an English version which they did within a week. Worth a try.
jackeen.


----------



## suzuki1400

*Owners manual request*

I am a Hobby 750 owner, 2000 model year on a Fiat Ducato chassis, tag axle and I have no UK manual and am having problems with electrics etc
Can anyone please help ?
Or can I get an email link to a manual or anything else, such as UK wiring diagram ??


----------



## shingi

Hi Suzuki,

I've got a Hobby manual, and it does have a wiring diagram in it, but it's very basic, and I didn't find it much use in working out what's what if you know what I mean. We had several electrical problems on our 750 when we first purchased it, which were resolved eventually and 'touch wood' it's been fine ever since.

Can you describe your particular fault, and maybe we can help, or if not someone on here might have some suggestions or better still even if lucky solution?


----------



## 99846

Hi Shingi
Thanks for getting back, in the interim I have had a very competent electrician investigate, he has gone through system from top to bottom and all seems to be working fine, there is definitely a sequence required to operate these things, so many buttons etc.
The most significant problems, and 3 other experts who looked at vehicle and all said same, were the bolier, water pump and the inverter under O/S seat (mine is left hand drive), all transpired to be find, but I learned that the switch on the inverter should be turned off when not in use or when driving and should be turned on when plugged in on a site.
All is now ok, perhaps until the next time, it is such a relief as those 3 so called experts told me I needed to replace those 3 main components and was prob looking at atleast £1500.
Some people eh, just want to take your trousers down or perhaps they were simply incompetent, anyway all "seems" to be good at moment, did use van last weekend for two nights in Bakewell as a test run, all good.
Thanks again


----------



## Gwladys13

I have recently bought a Hobby 600 (Peugeot) 2500 cc engine 1993 and I am looking to find a manual in English, any ideas were I can get hold of one?
Vince


----------



## Gwladys13

I have recently purchased a 1993 Hooby 600 and wanted to get hold of a manual in English, any ideas anyone?


----------



## sakitheplumber

would it be possible to obtain a copy of this manual or if not a print out of the wiring for the habitation section


----------



## raynipper

sakitheplumber said:


> would it be possible to obtain a copy of this manual or if not a print out of the wiring for the habitation section


If you can pm me your e-mail address, I will send you what I have. But it's 60mb.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

raynipper said:


> If you can pm me your e-mail address, I will send you what I have. But it's 60mb. Ray.


I guess your not bothered then.

Ray.


----------



## sakitheplumber

Don't know whether you got my last message but we have now got power to the fridge but as soon as you put the plug in it blows and trips out. So if you could send the manual would be very grateful. 

[email protected] com


----------



## Charisma

If the fridge is tripping the mains, then the fault will be in the fridge. You need a fridge engineer. If you google the fridge model, you may find a wiring diagram for it online.


----------



## raynipper

sakitheplumber said:


> Don't know whether you got my last message but we have now got power to the fridge but as soon as you put the plug in it blows and trips out. So if you could send the manual would be very grateful. [email protected] com


Sent. Let me know if it arrives.
Ray.


----------



## Hobby 600 Carl

I've just brought a hobby 600 Motorhome 1994 not sure how the water heater and heating works


----------



## Drew

Hi Carl,

Welcome to the forum & congratulations on you new motorhome.

What we would need to know to in order to assist you with your water and heating problem is the name of the boiler, Truma e.g.

Are the controls similar to the ones in the attached picture?


----------



## Tom & Winnie

Good Day, I know this post is dated now but we have just purchased a Hobby 700 2005- love it but would like to have an operators manual, which I am finding hard to obtain. Is there any information on how to obtain such a document presently. Thank you.


----------



## raynipper

Hello.
I have the 750 manual which I think includes the 700 but of 2001 ilk in a pdf but it's about 50MB.
Difficult to send via email but I believe there are some free sites that will accommodate a file this size.

Ray.


----------

